# Red comrades



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Hi there,

I know I'm pretty annoying when I still write about this red rubber, but I love it. Sorry for my harassment, just leave a comment, thanks.

View attachment 69835


RK


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What is it and where do you buy it ?


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

It´s linatex and you can buy some small sheets on SimpleShot.com or you can ask local distributor and buy realy big sheet of it. And pouches I made from this rubber works very well.

RK


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Linatex pouches? That sounds very interesting, how well do they work?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Linatex pouches? That sounds very interesting, how well do they work?


I did not notice that the pouches were Linatex until you mentioned it ...very cool, if it works well ?

wll


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Yes, they works well. They are stretchy so they add some power to bands, they are cheap, easy to made with good grip, but biggest advantage is they can get wet. This four was testing samples I made, now I will re-tie them or make tie knots more esthetic.

One disadvantage - it is not suitable for BBs/pellets, smallest ammo I shoot with this is 7mm steel. But this thick rubber is not good for BBs at all.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Cool idea, I never seen before pouches from rubber!


----------

